# When training biceps of leg days?



## skull (Jan 30, 2011)

One of the main reasons for training biceps on leg day was the effect for  extra high amount of GH being produced after leg trainng, in the hope it would aid bicep growth...

But im wandering would i need to train biceps within the same hour i train legs in the morning, or could i train legs and then train biceps later in the late afternoon to get the effect i was hoping for, or would i have to train them within the same hour to get the GH effect?


----------



## alan84 (Jan 30, 2011)

Personally I don't think that GH levels raise in the body right away when you do legs. In a sense, the GH levels raise in the long run when you train legs and especially squats. That means it dosent raise and then come down to what it was after training. So I wouldn't worry about it, IMO


----------



## Built (Jan 30, 2011)

It's more about the test, isn't it? Heavy compounds promote the anabolic response, and this response is systemic. I'd train arms first, while you're fresh - working arms isn't taxing and won't diminish your squats. Then squat, then go home and eat. Enjoy your gains.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 30, 2011)

It doesn't matter whether GH is released acutely after training, or if GH production is increased in response to chronic exercise.

If either one is the case, it will affect EVERYTHING, not just the area you train directly after. A hormone is a hormone, and will activate it's receptors throughout the body and cause a response. Even if you could channel more hormone into your arms, you still have a finite growth response.

Its honestly not worth worrying about.

Train your legs hard, train your arms directly a little if you have time. EAT.

The best way to add an inch on your arms is to gain 20lbs.

EDIT: Once again Built uses a word like "systemic" that summarizes a paragraph of my clunky dialogue in one sentence.


----------



## skull (Jan 30, 2011)

the thing is i did train arms first but after i had done them i personaly found the cardio warmup i did before to be obsolete so to speak so could not get into my groove when starting squats even after doing warmup sets.

i mean i can find a way to make it work, but i have time to come back and do biceps later, so would it matter one bit if i did that or to get the best effect of what im trying to do should i train bis with legs at the same time.

i no it what im asking might seem to be a obsessive lol but when you invest so much time as you all no, i want to get it right!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 30, 2011)

skull said:


> the thing is i did train arms first but after i had done them i personaly found the cardio warmup i did before to be obsolete so to speak so could not get into my groove when starting squats even after doing warmup sets.
> 
> i mean i can find a way to make it work, but i have time to come back and do biceps later, so would it matter one bit if i did that or to get the best effect of what im trying to do should i train bis with legs at the same time.
> 
> i no it what im asking might seem to be a obsessive lol but when you invest so much time as you all no, i want to get it right!



Honestly, for anybody but an incredibly advanced trainee direct arm work will net you so little gains it's hardly worth the effort.

I have done about 10 sets of curls in the last 12 months. My arms have grown in proportion with the rest of my body. I'm glad i didn't waste time curling, because it's boring, and not doing them hasn't held back my arm growth at all (or at least to the point of me giving a damn).

Advice: Do them if you like. Do them as your last exercise on any day you work out. Do the important stuff first. Don't go out of your way.


----------



## vader (Jan 30, 2011)

just do one big exercise for your biceps and hit them hard after your squat and go home. Thats all you'll need especially if you are already doing pulling movements that hit the Bi's again.


----------



## skull (Jan 30, 2011)

i personaly think i do need a decent amount of direct arm work to grow 5 or 6 sets for bis and tris no more..., i did a program based around compounds with no direct arm work, after 3 months the only thing that grew where chest legs shoulders and back, no triceps or biceps, looked out of proportion, and before you ask ues i did a shitload of good food lol /:


----------



## Built (Jan 30, 2011)

skull, I'm like you - I need a bit of arm work or they don't grow. I wrote up a bicep workout that I use on my blog, and I do it the way I told you, before squats. My workout partner was nagging me about my arms so I did them this way for a few months this winter. Worked a charm, my arms are up an inch.

Why are you doing cardio before you train? Stop that lol!

Here's that bicep routine: Got Built? » Baby Got… Biceps!


----------



## skull (Jan 30, 2011)

oh no lol i mean a cardio warmup for like 5 minutes, after that if i dont go do my squat warmups straight away i feel tight on the inner thighs and cnt perform squats properly so thats why i was thinking of doing biceps a few hours later


----------



## Built (Jan 30, 2011)

Do your bis. 

Then warmup for squats. 

Then squat.


----------



## skull (Jan 30, 2011)

haah yh it did occure to me to do that but then il prob be training for over an hour not something i like to do, my leg routine os 10 or 12 sets of squats  , i loose energy dramaticly after an hour

but bottome line is really would it be okay to train bis a few hours later or would it be best to train same time as legs for best test an GH release to biceps


----------



## Built (Jan 30, 2011)

It's not worth compromising your squats.


----------



## skull (Jan 30, 2011)

indeed! so would i get the same desired efect if i trained biceps later?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 1, 2011)

skull said:


> One of the main reasons for training biceps on leg day was the effect for  extra high amount of GH being produced after leg trainng, in the hope it would aid bicep growth...
> 
> But im wandering would i need to train biceps within the same hour i train legs in the morning, or could i train legs and then train biceps later in the late afternoon to get the effect i was hoping for, or would i have to train them within the same hour to get the GH effect?




If you can train biceps after your leg workout...you have some serious intensity issues that need to be addressed


----------



## skull (Feb 2, 2011)

nah mate, every tried Jacked 3d


----------

